# Crack favors no one!



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I tied up a couple of redfish crack flies for the first time and decided to tie one in my favorite bass colors. So,, I tried it out at my local lake and caught this one on the very first cast!










About 10 casts later, I caught this one.










I am guessing they weighed about 5 pounds a piece...Not sure cause I am not used to catching bigger bass...Could have been a little bigger but I do not think they were any smaller than that...Not the first one anyway.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

DUDE! You live in cypress, where in the hell are these secret lakes? Kidding, well not really. 

Very nice bass!


----------

